# Scriptures



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

This is oils on stretched canvas 18X24...taken from the movie Jesus of Nazareth

The photo is not all that great, I took it with my phone and has distorted the color quite a bit.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

It's beautiful. I love it. Oils (painting in general actually) are not a strong suit of mine. This is, as always, stunning work!


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks Chanda, I have been learning he Carder Method of painting for the past two years and just love the results. I do not necessarily follow the method to the letter but use quite abit of what MArk teaches in is method, especially in mixing the color I only use five colors instead of the numerous tubes of paint, Here is a link to his sites you may want to check out...http://www.thecardermethod.com/ http://www.drawmixpaint.com/ drawmixpaint is a free version of the other site and can learn quite a bit from that site.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Beautiful...


----------



## Hemp Artist Canvas (Dec 22, 2012)

Very nice!


----------

